# Sharing some guppie pics!



## DarkSeas (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice guppies, they have great colors.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

beautiful guppies and great shots too.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Such pretty fish!


----------



## AsSoulsDream (Sep 6, 2014)

I just love the Fan tails on these... beautiful colors!


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Very Pretty! I my self keep wild guppies because I absolutely adore the mixed colors, tail fins, etc. you never know what will come out of a spawn! Although I pretty much love any and all guppies... i hate to admit that as I have quite the exotic fish fetish and guppies.. are.. well basic. HAHA!


----------

